# Seismic Bracing for Suspended Linear LEDs?



## Nabi (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm working on a project in Los Angeles and am trying to get information about seismic bracing requirements for lights. We want to use hanging LED strips on an existing vaulted ceiling. At what point is one required to seismically brace the fixtures? Is there a weight / height limitation that triggers this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2017)

Welcome

So you are working in shake and bake land.


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2017)

There is a thread for commercial sesmic, if you have anymore shake questions

Give your question a day or two

There are a few Californians on the site


----------



## Nabi (Jul 10, 2017)

ahhh- thank you. 

I read this post which was helpful: https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...-off-in-ceiling-grid-sdc-d.10853/#post-128409

I should also note that our fixtures would be connecting to a wood ceiling.  And so do I have to brace the lights or are there exceptions?

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Jul 10, 2017)

I moved this over from the Welcome forum, thought agreed with someone else if fits better!


----------



## Nabi (Jul 10, 2017)

Oops- thank you. I'll be better about posting in the correct section in the future.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 10, 2017)

Will they swing and hit other fixtures/mechanical equipment, sprinklers or the walls is what we look for to require seismic restraints.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 10, 2017)

Nabi said:


> Oops- thank you. I'll be better about posting in the correct section in the future.



No problem.....Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 10, 2017)

LA is in Seismic zones D, E, and F.
The code refers to ASCE 7. ASCE 7has an entire chapter titled Seismic Design Requirement of Nonstructural Components (Chapter 13 of ASCE 7-10) that is devoted to provisions on seismic bracing of nonstructural components. Unfortunately, not a lot of Designers are aware of this part of the ASCE.


----------



## AlexChalenger (May 6, 2020)

You mentioned that your fixtures would be connecting to a wood ceiling, so yes, the braces can be tied to the walls but only if the walls have a mechanism to transfer the loads to the floor or roof above. Technically, when a led tape, led driver, led strip or another piece of equipment is needed to be braced, it must be restrained against movement in each direction. As much as I know, you can find more information on the American Society of Civil Engineers website, so you can check that out for more reliable information.


----------



## Mark K (May 7, 2020)

ASCE 7 is the key document and the last time I checked you cannot access the contents of ASCE 7 without paying.  ASCE 7 is referenced from the IBC and the California Building Code..

If this is a commercial project I would be surprised that the question is asked here since both the designers and the building department should know the answer.  Thus I suspect that this question is being asked in the context of a  residential project where the California Residential Code applies.

While the CRC contains some references to ASCE 7 I cannot see where the CRC invokes the requirements for bracing of light fixtures  This would  suggest that there is no requirement for bracing of suspended light fixtures where the CRC applies.  This does not mean that the problem goes away.  It only means that the building department cannot require the bracing.


----------

